# Gabe Newell mit Mord gedroht - Ausraster eines Indie-Entwicklers



## MaxFalkenstern (21. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gabe Newell mit Mord gedroht - Ausraster eines Indie-Entwicklers* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gabe Newell mit Mord gedroht - Ausraster eines Indie-Entwicklers


----------



## belakor602 (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich will den Entwickler zwar nicht in Schutz nehmen, aber man muss die Vorgeschichte ein bisschen kennen. Ganz am Anfang wollte er nähmlich durch Greenlight auf Steam, fanden dann aber im Prozess einen Publisher (Adult Swim) der bereit war sie finanziell zu unterstützen und auf Steam zu hieven, da man damals nur durch Greenlight oder Publisher auf Steam kam. Valve hat aber mehr oder weniger grundlos sie alleine abgelehnt unter dem Grund dass sie nicht den Eindruck wecken möchten man könnte Greenlight durch einen Publisher umgehen. Was aber der Fall ist denn davor war der einzige Weg schon immer einen Publisher zu haben um auf Steam zu kommen. 
Auf jeden Fall musste der Entwickler dann die Monate alte Greenlight-Kampagne wieder auffrischen und dort weitermachen, bis sie dann über Umwege irgendwie in Early Access gekommen sind. Und dann ist das halt hier passiert. Warscheinlich habe ich noch was vergessen, allerdings muss man sagen, das kommt nicht von irgendwo, da gab es eine Vorgeschichte und das ganze fühlte sich schon immer an als wollte Valve Paranautical Activity einfach nur ständig hänseln. Dass dies dann auch passiert hat hat wohl das Pulverfass zum explodieren gebracht.

Allerdings entschuldigt dass keinesfalls die Morddrohungen. Die Aufregung kann ich aber verstehen.


----------



## alu355 (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich behaupte einfach mal, daß der Mann wohl nur noch in sozialen Netzwerken "online" ist.
Für sowas hat man RL Freunde die einen verstehen. 
Da kotzt man sich dann einfach mal richtig aus - inklusive "Morddrohung" - und gut ist.
Aber wahrscheinlich ist es auch für seine Gesundheit besser wenn er sich einen anderen Job sucht, der Stress muß immens sein und seine Toleranzschwelle doch relativ niedrig.
Das ganze als gezielte Morddrohung hochzupushen ist aber sinnlos.

Vielleicht reicht ja der gang nach Steamossa, ein Kniefall und Gabes Siegelring küssen.


----------



## Orzhov (21. Oktober 2014)

Führt sich auf die Phil Fish, wird nicht vermisst werden. Vielleicht sollte er es mal mit Joga probieren.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (21. Oktober 2014)

> Steam ist das größte inkompetente Stück Scheiße", schrieb er auf Twitter.



Soweit stimme ich zu.


----------



## AC3 (21. Oktober 2014)

Der Typ hat Glück gehabt das Newell nicht Anzeige erstattet hat.
Auch wenn so etwas meist außergerichtlich geregelt wird, wird es eventuell im Strafregister  vermerkt und das macht sich in der Strafregisterbescheinigung halt nicht so gut.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Oktober 2014)

Unter Berücksichtigung der Vorgeschichte würde ich alles bis auf die dümmliche "Morddrohung" durchgehen lassen ... die Morddrohung an sich, wo in der News der Tweet fehlt (bereits gelöscht?), sind absolut fubar und die Strafe *dafür*, das Spiel aus dem Steamstore zu werfen, mMn absolut gerechtfertigt.

Auch unter dem ggf. vorhandenen Druck, sein Spiel nun endlich anbieten zu können, sind mir solche verbalen Ausraster absolut unverständlich und für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Scytale89 (21. Oktober 2014)

Mordandrohungen sind nach wie vor illegal, und die muss man sich verkneifen, auch wenn das im Internet scheinbar ungewöhnlich scheint. Jedoch zeigt der Vorfall, wie kaputt Steam zu manchen Teilen ist, bzw. wie wichtig es für Entwickler ist, dass Spiele an bestimmten Tagen, zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten und unter einer gewissen Kategorie auf der Steam-Front Page beworben werden müssen, damit man eben gut Verkäufe machen kann. Ähnliches hat man ja schon auf Youtube, da äußern sich die Problematiken, dass auf der Front-Page eben nur die großen bevorzugten YT Partner-Kanäle beworben werden und nicht die eigentlich "besseren" kleineren.


----------



## Odin333 (21. Oktober 2014)

Indie-Entwickler schrieb:
			
		

> Steam ist das größte inkompetente Stück Scheiße





Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Soweit stimme ich zu.



Das kann ich ganz sachlich und problemlos nachweisbar mit der Marketingabteilung von MS wiederlegen.


----------



## Enisra (21. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Unter Berücksichtigung der Vorgeschichte würde ich alles bis auf die dümmliche "Morddrohung" durchgehen lassen ... die Morddrohung an sich, wo in der News der Tweet fehlt (bereits gelöscht?), sind absolut fubar und die Strafe *dafür*, das Spiel aus dem Steamstore zu werfen, mMn absolut gerechtfertigt.



das steht doch in der News das die Tweets gelöscht wurden 
Ansonsten nun ja, Dampf ablassen, okay, muss manchmal sein, aber man sollte auspassen, z.B. das es jenachdem der Verursacher nicht mitbekommt oder auf 180 keine Beschwerden schreiben.
Mit nur wenn man mit Mord droht hat man doch hat man sich ein Massives Ei gelegt, warum nicht "nur" in den Arsch treten?


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Oktober 2014)

Karma is a *** und so kann man sich seinem eigenem Glück im Wege stehen 

Mich würde aber wirklich die Vorgeschichte interessieren (die wohl niemand außer Valve und der Entwickler kennt)
So wie er hier ausrastet scheint der Entwickler wohl eine an der Klatsche zu haben und er hat völlig andere Probleme
als eine fehlerhafte "Early Access" Aufschrift auf sein frisch veröffentlichtes Spiel 

Ganz im Gegenteil:
Ich behaupte sogar dass aktuell die Aufschrift "Early Access" für mehr Aufmerksamkeit bzw. Interesse sorgt


----------



## Phone (21. Oktober 2014)

Warum haben eigentlich so viele einen Hass auf Steam?
Abgesehen davon das man es anmachen muss, was wohl die meisten stört...was gibt´s sonst noch?

Gabe persönlich mag ich auch nicht, ist halt nen schwätzer.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Oktober 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> [...]
> Ganz im Gegenteil:
> Ich behaupte sogar dass aktuell die Aufschrift "Early Access" für mehr Aufmerksamkeit bzw. Interesse sorgt



Kannst du gern behaupten, nur ich meide 'early access' ... d.h. wenn ich das irgendwo lese, klicke ich erst garnicht auf den Link und das dahinterstehende Produkt. Für einen Indie-Entwickler, wo hinter dem Erfolg des Spiels ggf. seine Existenz steht, sind solche Dinge schon ziemlich 'bewegend'.


----------



## Enisra (21. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Kannst du gern behaupten, nur ich meide 'early access' ... d.h. wenn ich das irgendwo lese, klicke ich erst garnicht auf den Link und das dahinterstehende Produkt. Für einen Indie-Entwickler, wo hinter dem Erfolg des Spiels ggf. seine Existenz steht, sind solche Dinge schon ziemlich 'bewegend'.



ich auch nicht, selbst wenn das Spiel gut ist, ich will halt nicht das die Chance besteht das man von Vorne anfangen muss,
aber man kann schon sagen das viele sich einbilden das Early access sowas wie ein Headstart ist und naja, wenn die dann enttäuscht auf dem Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeschleudert werden weil ne Beta ne Beta ist und keine Demo-Version, dann kann der sich schon denken dass das Ding noch nicht fertig ist.
Und dazu dürfte auch noch das persönliche mitschwingen wenn dir jemand sagt das dein Projekt noch nicht fertig ist


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Kannst du gern behaupten, nur ich meide 'early access' ... d.h. wenn ich das irgendwo lese, klicke ich erst garnicht auf den Link und das dahinterstehende Produkt. Für einen Indie-Entwickler, wo hinter dem Erfolg des Spiels ggf. seine Existenz steht, sind solche Dinge schon ziemlich 'bewegend'.



Also mich interessieren oft "EA" Spiele etwas mehr als Full Releases weil man dort irgendwie mehr Kreativität findet... Aber wie gesagt war nur eine Behauptung weil "EA" momentan so ein aktuelles Thema ist.
Zum Thema Existenz: Der Entwickler muss dann wohl wirklich sehr verzweifelt gewesen sein wenn er so eine Reaktion an den Tag legt.

Wenn er schon wegen so einem "Fehler?!" derart ausflippt dann gab es schon in der Vergangenheit viel Frust bei diesem Projekt.

Dennoch wissen wir nicht genau was da abgelaufen ist und wieso es als EA aufgetaucht ist.
Entweder ein Fehler oder absichtlich?

Solange Valve nix dazu sagt muss man davon ausgehen dass der Entwickler nicht nur jetzt sondern insgesamt öfter Probleme gemacht hat (und das zeigt er ganz deutlich)


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Kannst du gern behaupten, nur ich meide 'early access' ... d.h. wenn ich das irgendwo lese, klicke ich erst garnicht auf den Link und das dahinterstehende Produkt. Für einen Indie-Entwickler, wo hinter dem Erfolg des Spiels ggf. seine Existenz steht, sind solche Dinge schon ziemlich 'bewegend'.



dito
early access -> finger weg!


zum thema:
auch wenn diese (wohl kaum ernst gemeinte) morddrohung selten dämlich war; mir gefällt es nicht, dass hier jemand sein (quasi-) monopol in dieser art und weise ausnutzt.


----------



## Enisra (21. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> zum thema:
> auch wenn diese (wohl kaum ernst gemeinte) morddrohung selten dämlich war; mir gefällt es nicht, dass hier jemand sein (quasi-) monopol in dieser art und weise ausnutzt.



wobei ich hier nicht mal Steam die Alleinschuld geben wollte, denn so EA (HaHa, EA macht in EA  ) oder Ubisoft machen da ja nichts so "dagegen"


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> zum thema:
> auch wenn diese (wohl kaum ernst gemeinte) morddrohung selten dämlich war; mir gefällt es nicht, dass hier jemand sein (quasi-) monopol in dieser art und weise ausnutzt.



Ein Disco Veranstalter schmeißt eben die Leute raus die sich nicht benehmen können.
Was soll denn dieser Quatsch von "Quasi Monopol und Machtausnutzung"?

So ein Rotz... sorry.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2014)

jaja, doomkeeper. wir wissen ja alle, dass dein herz für valve schlägt. iss schon gut.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Oktober 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ein Disco Veranstalter schmeißt eben die Leute raus die sich nicht benehmen können.
> Was soll denn dieser Quatsch von "Quasi Monopol und Machtausnutzung"?
> 
> So ein Rotz... sorry.



Wieso ist das Rotz? Steam ist bei der digitalen Distribution Monopolist. Origin, uPlay etc. sind Hersteller bzw. Publisher-spezifisch. 

Wenn die Aussagen aus diesem Post stimmen sollten, dann kann man ruhig von Macht*ausübung* sprechen ... oder willst du dem widersprechen?


----------



## Loosa (21. Oktober 2014)

> Das verdammte Steam  nimmt Geld aus meiner Brieftasche und unterrichtet Leute  fälchlicherweise darüber, dass mein Spiel Early Access sei.



Das Spiel kenne ich nicht, vielleicht ist es ja auch richtig gut. Aber beim Geschäftlichen hat Herr Maulbeck eine komische Logik.
Valve stellt mit Steam die volle Infrastruktur zur Verfügung um Spiele an den Mann zu bekommen. Das Ganze soweit auch erstmal kostenfrei. Vom Verkaufserlös behalten sie dann allerdings einen Anteil.
Ohne Steam währe in seiner Brieftasche also gar kein Geld zu holen gewesen. 


Aber vielleicht kann er das Spiel ja auch auf andere Art wieder auf den Weg bringen. Als App zum Beispiel... da spiele ich mittlerweile so einiges was erst per Steam veröffentlicht wurde. Banner Saga, Organ Trail, Faster than Light, Hearthstone (ok, nicht Steam), ... 
Oh, Moment ... Apple verlangt ja auch 30% Gebühr.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Oktober 2014)

Sicher das man bei Steam nichts zahlen muss? Ein Produkt bei Greenlight einstellen kostet 90 EUR, jedenfalls steht es so auf der offiziellen Greenlightseite bei Steam.

D.h. ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Steam bei 'echten' Spielen / Produkten eine Art Bereitstellungsgebühr *und* einen prozentualen Anteil an den Verkaufserlösen haben möchte.


----------



## SGDrDeath (21. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wieso ist das Rotz? Steam ist bei der digitalen Distribution Monopolist. Origin, uPlay etc. sind Hersteller bzw. Publisher-spezifisch.


Wann haben sich Ubi und EA vereinigt das ich dort jeweils Spiele des anderen finden kann? Und wann vorher hat dann Ubi Kalypso, Warner, Bethesda, Square Enix u.v.m. übernommen das sich deren Spiele bei uplay finden? 

Anders gesagt: Deine Aussage ist falsch, uPlay hat viele Spiele anderer Anbieter im Angebot, was wohl nicht so bekannt ist, und Origin bietet aktuelle Spiele von Ubisoft an. Also nix spezifisch sondern es finden sich halt nicht so viele wie bei Steam weil Valve mit Steam nen Vorsprung hat auf dem Markt.


----------



## belakor602 (21. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal ein Video von der Vorgeschichte im ersten Post woich sagte dass sie Probleme hatten auf Steam akzeptiert zu werden: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2n1FVmOIL8
Danach hatten sie starke Probleme wieder gegreenlighted zu werden da die Kampagne liegengelassen wurde, also mussten sie aufgrund von Geldproblemen zu Kickstarter gehen:
Paranautical Activity Still Not Greenlit, Pleads With Fans for Money
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1125357480/paranautical-activity-old-school-fps-meets-rogueli

Das hatten sie auch geschafft und hat sie vermutlich über die Runden gehalten bis sie schlussendlich doch greenlit wurden: Paranautical Activity, 99 Others Greenlit for Steam in Latest Wave | GameFront

Hier noch einmal ein Artikel über Greenlight allgemein wo aber die Situation von Paranautical Activity auch erwähnt wird:What is the point of Steam Greenlight? - Gameverse

Man sieht also die Jungs haben ganz schön was durchgemacht, ich kann den Frust verstehen. Allerdings haben sie einen großen Fehler gemacht, Morddrohungen öffentlich sind einfach unentschuldbar.


----------



## Mothman (21. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wieso ist das Rotz? Steam ist bei der digitalen Distribution Monopolist. Origin, uPlay etc. sind Hersteller bzw. Publisher-spezifisch.
> 
> Wenn die Aussagen aus diesem Post stimmen sollten, dann kann man ruhig von Macht*ausübung* sprechen ... oder willst du dem widersprechen?


Ja, Machtausübung/Ausnutzung ist es. Aber nicht im Sinne von Missbrauch. 
Wenn ein Partner über dich schreibt "du bist inkompetent und wirst deshalb umgebracht", würdest du mit der Person weiter arbeiten?^^


----------



## Rabowke (21. Oktober 2014)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Wann haben sich Ubi und EA vereinigt das ich dort jeweils Spiele des anderen finden kann? Und wann vorher hat dann Ubi Kalypso, Warner, Bethesda, Square Enix u.v.m. übernommen das sich deren Spiele bei uplay finden?
> 
> Anders gesagt: Deine Aussage ist falsch, uPlay hat viele Spiele anderer Anbieter im Angebot, was wohl nicht so bekannt ist, und Origin bietet aktuelle Spiele von Ubisoft an. [...]


Du hast erstmal recht und ich hab was gelernt: bislang dachte ich, dass Origin & uPlay Publisherspezifisch sind. Sind sie nicht (mehr?). Ändert aber nichts an meiner eigentlich Kernaussage, oder bieten Origin & uPlay "Indie"-Titel an?


----------



## Rabowke (21. Oktober 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, Machtausübung/Ausnutzung ist es. Aber nicht im Sinne von Missbrauch.
> Wenn ein Partner über dich schreibt "du bist inkompetent und wirst deshalb umgebracht", würdest du mit der Person weiter arbeiten?^^



Ich hab ja selbst extra von Ausübung gesprochen, von Missbrauch würde ich sprechen, wenn ich die AGBs von Steam bzw. Greenlight kennen würde. Wenn in den AGBs nicht geregelt ist, wann ein Produkt aufgenommen und beworben wird, dann kann man durchaus von Missbrauch sprechen, wenn Steam meint, setz die Veröffentlichung erst auf Montag, sonst ...

Was auch sonst ... immer bedeuten mag.

Übrigens kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass der Rausswurf bei Greenlight ggf. nicht 'rechtskonform' war, außer es besteht ein außerordentliches Kündigungsrecht von einer Seite, nur, ich wiederhole mich, müsste man dafür die AGBs bzw. Vertragsbestandteile kennen.


----------



## Loosa (21. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sicher das man bei Steam nichts zahlen muss? Ein Produkt bei Greenlight einstellen kostet 90 EUR, jedenfalls steht es so auf der offiziellen Greenlightseite bei Steam.



Ah, da basierte meine Information auf veralteten Angaben. Das mit den $100 stimmt soweit (plus zumindest ein gekauftes Spiel). Laut FAQ ist das pro Account eine einmalige Gebühr um Spam und Spaßeinreichungen draußen zu halten.
Immerhin wird das an Child's Play gespendet, ist also schon ein Kostenfaktor aber für Valve keine Einnahmequelle.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Oktober 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> [...]


Erstmal danke für die Informationen, aber ...



> [...]Allerdings haben sie einen großen Fehler gemacht, Morddrohungen öffentlich sind einfach unentschuldbar.


Öffentlich?  

Morddrohung im Allgemeinen sind einfach nur dämlich, völlig egal ob öffentlich oder nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Oktober 2014)

Loosa schrieb:


> [...]
> Immerhin wird das an Child's Play gespendet, ist also schon ein Kostenfaktor aber für Valve keine Einnahmequelle.


... aber dem Entwickler wird "das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen" ... und darum ging es ja. 

D.h. die Aussage von dem Typen ist soweit erstmal korrekt.


----------



## Mothman (21. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass der Rausswurf bei Greenlight ggf. nicht 'rechtskonform' war, außer es besteht ein außerordentliches Kündigungsrecht von einer Seite, nur, ich wiederhole mich, müsste man dafür die AGBs bzw. Vertragsbestandteile kennen.


Ja, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass kein Gericht jemanden dazu verdonnern würde, weiter mit jemandem Geschäfte zu machen, der einen öffentlich diffamiert und mit dem Tode bedroht hat.^^


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, Machtausübung/Ausnutzung ist es. Aber nicht im Sinne von Missbrauch.



vermutlich ist das, was valve hier macht (zumindest im deutschen recht) geradezu ein klassiker des mißbrauchs einer marktbeherrschenden stellung (die ich im falle von steam jetzt mal annehme). 



> Wenn ein Partner über dich schreibt "du bist inkompetent und wirst deshalb umgebracht", würdest du mit der Person weiter arbeiten?^^



dann gibt's ggf 'ne strafanzeige, sofern der bedrohte die sache wirklich ernst nehmen würde.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Oktober 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass kein Gericht jemanden dazu verdonnern würde, weiter mit jemandem Geschäfte zu machen, der einen öffentlich diffamiert und mit dem Tode bedroht hat.^^


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher ... denn gerade für sowas sind ja Verträge da, dass wenn es zwischen den Vertragsparteien zu Streitigkeiten kommt, dass es ein 'neutrales' Schlichtungsmittel gibt, und das ist eben der Vertrag.


----------



## Loosa (21. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... aber dem Entwickler wird "das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen" ... und darum ging es ja.
> 
> D.h. die Aussage von dem Typen ist soweit erstmal korrekt.



Nöö, da wurde nicht gezogen sondern _das_ hat er Valve ja vorab als Standgebühr gegeben. Zu dem Zeitpunkt wussten die doch noch gar nicht wo seine Tasche überhaupt ist. 
Jaja, du hast natürlich Recht. Mit dem Kostenfaktor Startgeld funkioniert meine Aussage nicht mehr so dolle. 


Insgesamt sollte aber auch ein Indie-Spieleentwickler etwas professioneller agieren wenn er in Zusammenarbeit mit anderen Geld verdienen will. Da kann er von Glück reden, dass keine Strafanzeige kam.


----------



## Loosa (21. Oktober 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass kein Gericht jemanden dazu verdonnern würde, weiter mit jemandem Geschäfte zu machen, der einen öffentlich diffamiert und mit dem Tode bedroht hat.^^



Außer vielleicht bei Profikillern. Das fiele ja dann unter normales Geschäftsgebaren.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2014)

Loosa schrieb:


> Jaja, du hast natürlich Recht. Mit dem Kostenfaktor Startgeld funkioniert meine Aussage nicht mehr so dolle.



na ja, die 90 oder 100 euro sind ja eigentlich kein startgeld, sondern eine schutzgebühr, um vollidioten fernzuhalten.


----------



## Mothman (21. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher ... denn gerade für sowas sind ja Verträge da, dass wenn es zwischen den Vertragsparteien zu Streitigkeiten kommt, dass es ein 'neutrales' Schlichtungsmittel gibt, und das ist eben der Vertrag.


Und du meinst nicht, dass eine Morddrohung in einer Geschäftspartnerschaft ein Grund zur Aufhebung, mindestens wegen dem erschütterten Verhältnis - rechtmäßig wäre? Eine weitere Zusammenarbeit wäre unzumutbar, also ein mehr als guter Grund, da die Partnerschaft keine Basis mehr hat. 
Das wäre ja reichlich abgefuckt, wenn man sich von seinen eigenen Partner mit dem Tode bedrohen lassen müsste ...


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das wäre ja reichlich abgefuckt, wenn man sich von seinen eigenen Partner mit dem Tode bedrohen lassen müsste ...



das müsste dann ggf ein richter entscheiden, ob eine weitere zusammenarbeit (die ja keineswegs persönlich ist) weiterhin zumutbar ist.
dafür sprechen würde die mangelnde ernstlichkeit der drohung (steht wohl außer frage) sowie die tatsache, dass er den tweet umgehend wieder entfernt und sich entschuldigt hat. 

natürlich war das peinlich, lächerlich und nicht zuletzt auch saudumm. darüber brauchen wir wohl kaum zu diskutieren.


----------



## Mothman (21. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> natürlich war das peinlich, lächerlich und nicht zuletzt auch saudumm. darüber brauchen wir wohl kaum zu diskutieren.


Vor allem stelle ich mir gerade vor, wie sich der Entwickler in den Arsch beißt und sich selbst hasst für seinen Ausraster. Ein wenig könnte er einem fast leidtun, denn er ist vermutlich wirklich "nur" ausgerastet.
Aber "leider" muss man Morddrohungen schon ernst nehmen. Darum lernt ja auch eigentlich jedes Kind, dass man sowas nicht macht. Und in einer Partnerschaft erst recht nicht, wenn man die Partnerschaft nicht gefährden will. Und wer will denn wirklich entscheiden, welche Morddrohung nur nen "Gag" war und welche durchaus ernst gemeint sein könnte? Und nur weil Gabe vielleicht unsympathisch und Milliardär ist, macht das eine Morddrohung gegen ihn nicht weniger schlimm. Juristisch schon mal garnicht.

Aber klar: Der Entwickler wird rot gesehen haben (vermutlich wegen des Stresses, den Valve verursacht hat) und muss nun die Konsequenzen ausbaden. Trifft ihn natürlich härter als Valve.


----------



## Jussylein1982-W (21. Oktober 2014)

mal ehrlich dieses Ganze Gamersgate nervt so langsam, keine News mittlerweile ohne Mord-Drohungen etc, ich hoffe echt das es irgendwann mal aufhört!


----------



## Triplezer0 (21. Oktober 2014)

Wie man nur so dumm sein kann...


----------



## Worrel (21. Oktober 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Vor allem stelle ich mir gerade vor, wie sich der Entwickler in den Arsch beißt und sich selbst hasst für seinen Ausraster. Ein wenig könnte er einem fast leidtun, denn er ist vermutlich wirklich "nur" ausgerastet.


Ich könnte noch so sehr ausrasten - trotzdem würde ich ein Twitter Posting/EMail oder auch nur einen anonymen Foren  Eintrag zu dem Thema a) erst gar nicht erstellen, denn außer mir interessiert sich da keiner sinnvoll dafür, daß ich ausraste - dann kontaktiere ich lieber Leute aus meinem privaten Umfeld und b) selbst wenn ich damit mal die Weltöffentlichkeit(!) belästigen wollte, würde ich erst eine Nacht drüber schlafen, um genau einem solchen Fauxpas aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## Tomme9020 (21. Oktober 2014)

Mord und Totschlag überall auf der Welt... na wenn das keine Vorzeichen sind


----------



## Loosa (21. Oktober 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> b) selbst wenn ich damit mal die Weltöffentlichkeit(!) belästigen wollte, würde ich erst eine Nacht drüber schlafen, um genau einem solchen Fauxpas aus dem Weg zu gehen.



Ich denke was hierbei des öfteren ein Problem sein dürfte ist eine Tastatur am Ende des unten aufgezeichneten Weges.  
(unter Nichtbeachtung des freundlichen Hinweises rechts unten)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## belakor602 (21. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die Informationen, aber ...
> 
> 
> Öffentlich?
> ...



Da habe ich mich blöd ausgedrückt. Ich meinte da Morddrohungen die einem erreichen. Wenn man sich selbst zumurmelt "Den bring ich um!" ist es sowas von wurscht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Oktober 2014)

Warum eigentlich an Gabe Newell? Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass der Chef der Firma nach Indiespielen schaut und sagt, ob die auf die Plattform dürfen oder nicht. Das machen doch irgendwelche Mitarbeiter.
Ansonsten: Man kann sich ja aufregen und auch mal die Luft rauslassen, aber Morddrohungen gehen wirklich nicht.
Es ist nämlich schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied ob jemand sagt: "Gabe Newell ist ein Depp und Steam ist scheiße." oder "Ich bring Gabe Newell um". Ersteres kann man in der Wut immer mal sagen, das Zweite geht aber gar nicht und kann auch strafrechtlich verfolgt werden.


----------



## Murx (21. Oktober 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich an Gabe Newell? Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass der Chef der Firma nach Indiespielen schaut und sagt, ob die auf die Plattform dürfen oder nicht. Das machen doch irgendwelche Mitarbeiter.



Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass dies das Problem ist - die haben vermutlich 100te von Titeln die sie jede Woche beurteilen müssen und ein weitgehend automatisiertes System wo garantiert verschiedene Mitarbeiter verschiedene Dinge beurteilen können. Läuft dann etwas schief und häufen sich die Missverständnisse erstmal an, dann startet die Service-Hölle.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Oktober 2014)

Am besten nicht ernst nehmen. Im schlimmsten Fall wird der gute Gabe mit einer schlechten Beta zu TODE gelangweilt.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wieso ist das Rotz? Steam ist bei der digitalen Distribution Monopolist. Origin, uPlay etc. sind Hersteller bzw. Publisher-spezifisch.
> 
> Wenn die Aussagen aus diesem Post stimmen sollten, dann kann man ruhig von Macht*ausübung* sprechen ... oder willst du dem widersprechen?



Rotz in der Hinsicht weil wieder so ein blöder Contra-Valve Beitrag geschrieben werden muss, obwohl
es hier um eine verständliche Reaktion seitens Valve ist.

Das ganze hat hier überhaupt nix mit Monopolist etc. zu tun sondern schlichtweg weil dieser Entwickler sich scheisse benommen und Valve ihn deswegen von Steam rausgeworfen hat.
Warum man hier unbedingt Wörter wie "Machtausnutzung" und "Monopol" in den Raum werfen muss check ich einfach nicht.
Unnötige Zusatzinformationen die mit dem eigentlichem Problem nix zu tun haben.

Zum Thema Machtausübung und den Hintergrundinformationen.
Niemand weiß zu 100% was genau zwischen Valve und dem Entwickler abgelaufen ist.... nur so viel dazu.

Hat der Entwickler die ganze Zeit Probleme gemacht? -> möglich siehe Ausraster
War er schon öfters so nervig? -> möglich siehe Ausraster
War er zuverlässig? ->  siehe ausraster

Ich frage mich einfach nur warum hier Valve wieder an den Pranger gestellt wird nur weil ein unbekannter Entwickler Probleme hatte sein Spiel durchzuwinken  

Und auch wenn Valve hier einen Fehler gemacht haben sollte (schlechter Tag, falsche Infos, Chaos) so hat er sich mit seinem Ausraster selbst ins Aus befördert und
hier kann man Valve keinesfalls Machtausnutzung etc. vorwerfen. Fehler passieren überall und er hat eindeutig den größeren gemacht indem er sowas öffentlich macht -> nicht professionell 

Niemand sagt dass Valve unfehlbar ist aber im Falle von solch krassen Beleidigungen hätte jeder so reagiert.... Nur bei Valve ist das natürlich wieder
ein gefundenes Fressen für einige Leute


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> jaja, doomkeeper. wir wissen ja alle, dass dein herz für valve schlägt. iss schon gut.



Was hat das mit meinem Herz zu tun? 
Person A spricht eine Morddrohung aus, Person B lässt sich sowas nicht gefallen und zieht Konsequenzen daraus.

Ich bewundere dennoch deine Intelligenz die selbst bei so einem Thema einfach nicht hervortreten möchte 
Deinen Beitrag als doof zu bezeichnen wäre schon fast eine Untertreibung


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Rotz in der Hinsicht weil wieder so ein blöder Contra-Valve Beitrag geschrieben werden muss, obwohl
> es hier um eine verständliche Reaktion seitens Valve ist.


Irgendwie siehst du im Augenblick nur den Rauswurf des Spiels aufgrund der Morddrohung, aber es gibt doch eine Vorgeschichte und darüber sprechen wir. Hast du unsere Beiträge nicht verstanden? 



> Das ganze hat hier überhaupt nix mit Monopolist etc. zu tun sondern schlichtweg weil dieser Entwickler sich scheisse benommen und Valve ihn deswegen von Steam rausgeworfen hat. Warum man hier unbedingt Wörter wie "Machtausnutzung" und "Monopol" in den Raum werfen muss check ich einfach nicht.
> Unnötige Zusatzinformationen die mit dem eigentlichem Problem nix zu tun haben.


Doch ... wenn man sich die Mühe macht und mal etwas weiter denkt als nur von der Wand zur Tapete dann merkt man, dass Steam aufgrund ihrer marktbeherrschenden Stellung im Grunde tun und lassen kann, was sie wollen. Auch das bezieht sich wieder auf die Vorgeschichte und selbst der Rauswurf seitens Steam zeigt, wie einfach sowas geht ... ob es nach geltendem Recht passiert ist, können wir erstmal nicht nachvollziehen und selbst wenn der Entwickler juristische Schritte einleiten würde, würde es verdammt lange dauern. 

*Moralisch* gesehen ist es doch ein 'no brainer', dass Morddrohungen ein absolutes Unding sind, da sind sich hier alle Einig.




> Zum Thema Machtausübung und den Hintergrundinformationen.
> Niemand weiß zu 100% was genau zwischen Valve und dem Entwickler abgelaufen ist.... nur so viel dazu.


Hier wurden Links gepostet die mMn durchaus plausibel klingen ... darf man jetzt diese Informationen nicht als Grundlage für eine Diskussion nutzen? Ich mein, versteh mich nicht falsch, du wirfst doch sehr häufig Dinge in Diskussionen ein, wo du im Gegensatz zu dem Beispiel hier absolut keine Quellen nennen kannst. 



> Hat der Entwickler die ganze Zeit Probleme gemacht? -> möglich siehe Ausraster
> War er schon öfters so nervig? -> möglich siehe Ausraster
> War er zuverlässig? ->  siehe ausraster




Bitte? Was sind das für Faktoren? 



> Ich frage mich einfach nur warum hier Valve wieder an den Pranger gestellt wird nur weil ein unbekannter Entwickler Probleme hatte sein Spiel durchzuwinken


... um eben zu verdeutlichen, dass Steam eine marktbeherrschende Stellung im Bereich der digitalen Distribution besitzt und man gerade als Indie-Entwickler sein Schicksal in die Hände von Steam und damit Valve legen *muss*?

Machen wir uns doch nichts vor, hätte Publisher / Entwickler X sowas wie Steam und würde sich genauso verhalten, dann wäre dieser am "Pranger". Also wisch dir doch mal bitte die Pipi aus den Augen weil jemand was gg. Valve sagt. 



> Und auch wenn Valve hier einen Fehler gemacht haben sollte (schlechter Tag, falsche Infos, Chaos) so hat er sich mit seinem Ausraster selbst ins Aus befördert und hier kann man Valve keinesfalls Machtausnutzung etc. vorwerfen. Fehler passieren überall und er hat eindeutig den größeren gemacht indem er sowas öffentlich macht -> nicht professionell


Wie kannst du dir da so sicher sein? Kennst du die Verträge von Valve? 

Niemand bestreitet, dass sich der Entwickler mit der Morddrohung selbst ins Aus geschossen hat ... nur geht es hier um etwas mehr, siehe die Diskussion z.B. zum Thema Vertrag und AGBs.



> Niemand sagt dass Valve unfehlbar ist aber im Falle von solch krassen Beleidigungen hätte jeder so reagiert.... Nur bei Valve ist das natürlich wieder
> ein gefundenes Fressen für einige Leute


Meinst du wenn es EA oder MS oder Sony oder [...] gewesen wäre, dass dann so eine Diskussion nicht entstanden wäre? 

Wäre sie.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Oktober 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich bewundere dennoch deine Intelligenz die selbst bei so einem Thema einfach nicht hervortreten möchte
> Deinen Beitrag als doof zu bezeichnen wäre schon fast eine Untertreibung



umgekehrt wird ein..............na ja, lassen wir das.


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2014)

Tomme9020 schrieb:


> Mord und Totschlag überall auf der Welt... na wenn das keine Vorzeichen sind



Half Life 3 confirmed....


----------



## doomkeeper (22. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Irgendwie siehst du im Augenblick nur den Rauswurf des Spiels aufgrund der Morddrohung, aber es gibt doch eine Vorgeschichte und darüber sprechen wir. Hast du unsere Beiträge nicht verstanden?


Und was hat diese Vorgeschichte auszusagen wenn du diese nicht zu 100% genau kennst weil du weder der Entwickler bzw. Valve bist?
Sie sagt gar nix aus. Es geht um die Tatsache dass ein kurzzeitig fehlerhaftes "Early Access" zu sehen war und der Entwickler daraufhin ausgeflippt ist.

Ernsthaft.. Wie viele vergleichbare Fälle hast du denn schonmal gelesen außer von diesem hier?

Oder verläuft das hier ganz nach dem Motto "Machst du 99 Dinge richtig dann hängen sich die Leute an dem einen Fehler auf? 
Ist einfach wieder mal extrem typisch.



> Doch ... wenn man sich die Mühe macht und mal etwas weiter denkt als nur von der Wand zur Tapete dann merkt man, dass Steam aufgrund ihrer marktbeherrschenden Stellung im Grunde tun und lassen kann, was sie wollen. Auch das bezieht sich wieder auf die Vorgeschichte und selbst der Rauswurf seitens Steam zeigt, wie einfach sowas geht ... ob es nach geltendem Recht passiert ist, können wir erstmal nicht nachvollziehen und selbst wenn der Entwickler juristische Schritte einleiten würde, würde es verdammt lange dauern.
> 
> *Moralisch* gesehen ist es doch ein 'no brainer', dass Morddrohungen ein absolutes Unding sind, da sind sich hier alle Einig.



Anscheinend verstehst du immer noch nicht worum es hier geht oder?
Hie geht es darum dass Valve/Gabe beleidigt und verbal angegriffen wurden.
Sie haben ihre Konsequenzen daraus geschlossen und die Sache ist vorbei.

Wie zum Teufel kann man hier ernsthaft das Thema Monopolist etc. aufgreifen wenn es hier schlichtweg um was völlig anderes geht?

Schön dass einige endlich die Erkenntniss haben dass Valve der Herr über ihre eigene Platform ist..  
Hat ja echt über 10 Jahre gedauert dass das einige endlich einsehen.



> Hier wurden Links gepostet die mMn durchaus plausibel klingen ... darf man jetzt diese Informationen nicht als Grundlage für eine Diskussion nutzen? Ich mein, versteh mich nicht falsch, du wirfst doch sehr häufig Dinge in Diskussionen ein, wo du im Gegensatz zu dem Beispiel hier absolut keine Quellen nennen kannst.



Weil es hier schlichtweg um die Tatsache geht dass Valve so einen öffentlichen Störenfried nicht akzeptiert.
Du sagts doch selber dass es moralisch gesehen ein absolutes Unding war solch krasse Beleidigungen abzulassen.

Was gibts da noch zu diskutieren? Valve kann schließlich selbst entscheiden ob die Zusammenarbeit weitergeht oder nicht.
Genau wie jedes andere Unternehmen dieser Welt aufgrund solche Beleidigungen/Morddrohungen jegliche Zusammenrabeit einstellen kann.

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl dass es euch um was völlig anderes geht



> Bitte? Was sind das für Faktoren?



Z.b. Faktoren die man bestätigen kann dass dieser gewisse Herr für seine blöde Art bekannt ist
https://twitter.com/SpooderW/status/434762157021229056

Er pöbelt öffentlich rum und benimmt sich unprofessionell und genau das ist hier auch das eigentliche Problem.
Nicht Valve hat hier Mist gebaut sondern der Entwickler.




> ... um eben zu verdeutlichen, dass Steam eine marktbeherrschende Stellung im Bereich der digitalen Distribution besitzt und man gerade als Indie-Entwickler sein Schicksal in die Hände von Steam und damit Valve legen *muss*?
> 
> Machen wir uns doch nichts vor, hätte Publisher / Entwickler X sowas wie Steam und würde sich genauso verhalten, dann wäre dieser am "Pranger". Also wisch dir doch mal bitte die Pipi aus den Augen weil jemand was gg. Valve sagt.



Klar wenn man sich für Steam entscheidet dann legt man quasi sein Schicksal in deren Hände, aber wer sagt denn dass Valve hier an all dem zu 100% die Schuld trägt?
Es kann genau so ein Cache Problem gewesen sein oder der Typ hat es schlichtweg selber verbockt und sich irgendwo verzettelt.
Nicht vergessen: Seit kurzem hat Valve mehr Kontrolle an die Hersteller abgegeben.

Es ist quasi ein Einzelfall und hier wird so getan als wäre Valve die Ausgeburt des Bösen nur weil ein Noname möchtegern professioneller Entwickler ausrastet.




> Wie kannst du dir da so sicher sein? Kennst du die Verträge von Valve?
> Niemand bestreitet, dass sich der Entwickler mit der Morddrohung selbst ins Aus geschossen hat ... nur geht es hier um etwas mehr, siehe die Diskussion z.B. zum Thema Vertrag und AGBs.


Niemand kennt die Verträge und deswegen ist es auch sinnlos darüber zu reden.

Fakt ist dass niemand genau weiß warum es ausgerechnet bei diesem Projekt ein wenig schief gelaufen ist und trotzdem wird Valve dafür verantwortlich gemacht.
So wie er reagiert hat er seine Art ganz gut ausgedrückt wenn du micht fragst.

So einen Fall wie diesen hier gab es einfach noch nicht und deswegen finde ich diese Kritik absolut an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
Es gibt gewisse Richtlinien die man erfüllen muss und daran hat man sich zu halten aber anhand von seiner Reaktion merkt man dass es bei ihm gerne mal chaotisch zugeht.



> Meinst du wenn es EA oder MS oder Sony oder [...] gewesen wäre, dass dann so eine Diskussion nicht entstanden wäre?
> Wäre sie.



Und selbst bei einem EA wäre ich genau der gleichen Meinung wie hier für Valve.

Irgendein unbekannter möchtegern Entwickler mit einem unbedeutendem Projekt macht Faxen und auf einmal ist das eine Diskussion wert?
Wo sind wir denn heute gelandet bitte schön? 

Der kann froh sein dass Valve die Nerven behält und dem Entwickler noch das ein oder andere Update zu releasen erlaubt und nicht die Bullen an den Hals hängt 
Unfassbar dass hier über andere Dinge diskutiert wird als die Tatsache dass hier jemand eine Morddrohung ausspricht bzw. Imageschaden betreibt und die Quittung dafür bekommen hat.

Vor lauter möchtegern "Diskussionen, Quellen und Beweisen" haben einige so langsam ihren menschlichen Verstand im Internet liegen gelassen anscheinend. Einfach nur traurig


----------



## Bonkic (22. Oktober 2014)

hm, der einzige der hier noch diskutiert/rumpöbelt bist eigentlich *du*, mein lieber doomkeeper. - ist dir das noch nicht aufgefallen?


----------



## Enisra (22. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm, der einzige der hier noch diskutiert/rumpöbelt bist eigentlich *du*, mein lieber doomkeeper. - ist dir das noch nicht aufgefallen?



ich wollts ja eigentlich nicht oben sagen, weil man sich da auch wieder wiederholt, aber mal ehrlich, wie die Diskussionen laufen weißt doch selbst


----------



## Bonkic (22. Oktober 2014)

eben. thema beendet.


----------



## Mothman (22. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eben. thema beendet.


Hehe, das erinnert mich jetzt aber etwas an das hier: Pofalla beendet Dinge


----------



## doomkeeper (22. Oktober 2014)

Hier gibts ne schöne alte News bezüglich der ach so traurigen Vorgeschichte so ganz nebenbei.

HLP | News | Steam: Valve warnt Indie-Entwickler vor Publisher

Da hat jemand einfach die Nerven verloren weil das eigene Produkt ums Verrecken irgendwie rauskommen musste.
Am Ende ist er an diesem Druck gescheitert und seine Nerven haben den Geist aufgegeben (nicht das erste mal)

Den *ganzen anderen offtopic Kram* könnt ihr einpacken und in einen anderen Thread auslagern wenn ihr wollt :top
Wenn man nicht beim Thema bleiben kann ohne abzuschweifen dann sollte mans einfach nur lassen.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> [...]
> Den *ganzen anderen offtopic Kram* könnt ihr einpacken und in einen anderen Thread auslagern wenn ihr wollt :top
> Wenn man nicht beim Thema bleiben kann ohne abzuschweifen dann sollte mans einfach nur lassen.


Halt mal den Ball flach ... das nur als gut gemeinter Rat von mir.

"Danke" für die News, hättest du dir aber sparen können ... schlussendlich beinhaltet die News genau das, was hier im Thread längst diskutiert wurde. 

Davon ab unterstreicht der Bericht von Gamasutra doch genau das, was hier angeprangert wird: Steam entscheidet nach eigenem Gutdünken, wann was wie wo veröffentlicht wird ... oder eben nicht.

*Genau* das ist doch das Problem. Mich verwundert es wirklich, dass du diesen Teil in dieser Diskussion nicht verstehst, entweder weil du es nicht kannst, oder weil du es nicht willst.


----------



## belakor602 (24. Oktober 2014)

@Doomkeeper
Valve ist zwar nicht die Ausgeburt des Bösen, aber sie sind nun mal sehr besorgniserregend. Ich bin der Meinung das NICHTS was ein Monopol über etwas hat gut ist. Und Valve, Microsoft, Sony sind solche Firmen die Monopole haben. Das ist nun mal alles besorgniserregend, und ich finde es ist sehr angebracht immer kritisch gegenüber Monopolhaltern zu sein, und wenn möglich sie auch weniger finanziell zu unterstützen. Ich z.B kaufe wenns geht immer bei Gog.com ein damit eben nicht das ganze Geld an Steam läuft. Die beste Vorraussetzung für den Kunden und Produzenten(Entwickler) ist es immer mehrere in etwas gleich starke Konkurrenten zu haben. Das boostet Innovation und senkt die Preise, und für den Entwickler bedeutet es dass er nicht von einen einzigen abhängig ist.

Denn fakt ist dass heute ein Entwickler, Indie oder nicht, auf Steam veröffentlichen MUSS und idealerweise eine Zeit lang auf der Frontpage bleiben, sonst kann er sein Spiel gleich in die Tonne treten. Und das ist mM nach keine gute Situation in der die Spieleindustrie ist.


----------



## Am1go (25. Oktober 2014)

@belakor602: 
Steam ist nach Definition kein Monopol, da es schließlich auch andere Anbieter am Markt gibt.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Davon ab unterstreicht der Bericht von Gamasutra doch genau das, was hier angeprangert wird: Steam entscheidet nach eigenem Gutdünken, wann was wie wo veröffentlicht wird ... oder eben nicht.



Es ist doch auch Valves Plattform und natürlich können sie dann eben letztendlich entscheiden, wer dort was verkaufen darf und wer nicht.
Steam ist ja nicht die Wohlfahrt, sondern man geht eine Geschäftsbeziehung mit Valve ein.


----------



## HanFred (25. Oktober 2014)

Korrekt, Valve ist kein Monopolist. Allerdings hat die Firma eine so hohe Marktdominanz erreicht, dass durchaus viele Parallelen zum Monopol bestehen. GameStop ist auch kein Monopolist, hat aber auch (zu) viel Macht über den Retailmarkt. Als Kunde kann man das nicht wirklich begrüssen IMHO.


----------



## belakor602 (25. Oktober 2014)

Am1go schrieb:


> @belakor602:
> Steam ist nach Definition kein Monopol, da es schließlich auch andere Anbieter am Markt gibt.



Klar nicht von der Definition her, aber sie sind Quasi-Monopolisten. Sie beherrschen den Großteil des Marktes, mehr als alle Konkurrenten zusammen. Das ist keine gute Situation.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Oktober 2014)

Am1go schrieb:


> Steam ist nach Definition kein Monopol, da es schließlich auch andere Anbieter am Markt gibt.



weshalb zumindest ich auch von _quasi_-monopolist sprach.
und das ist steam - meiner meinung nach zumindest. 



> Es ist doch auch Valves Plattform und natürlich können sie dann eben letztendlich entscheiden, wer dort was verkaufen darf und wer nicht.



nein. genau das darf ein quasi-monopolist, zumindest nach deutschem recht, unter gewissen umständen eben nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2014)

HanFred schrieb:


> Korrekt, Valve ist kein Monopolist. Allerdings hat die Firma eine so hohe Marktdominanz erreicht, dass durchaus viele Parallelen zum Monopol bestehen. GameStop ist auch kein Monopolist, hat aber auch (zu) viel Macht über den Retailmarkt. Als Kunde kann man das nicht wirklich begrüssen IMHO.


Gamestop?! Deren Filialen sind winzig, die Preise dort zum Teil zu hoch und die Auswahl nicht wirklich riesig ... Seit wann spielen die im Retailmarkt eine große Rolle?


----------



## HanFred (25. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gamestop?! Deren Filialen sind winzig, die Preise dort zum Teil zu hoch und die Auswahl nicht wirklich riesig ... Seit wann spielen die im Retailmarkt eine große Rolle?


Seit sie X andere Spieleverkäufer aufgekauft oder verdrängt und ihre Filialen überall hin gesetzt haben? Seit sie den Gebrauchtmarkt beherrschen? GameStop ist die grösste Spielehandelskette auf der Welt und kann dem Markt teilweise die Bedingungen diktieren.
JörgSpielt » GameStop-Imperium


----------



## Hoodium (25. Oktober 2014)

Gut das Valve konsequent war.
Und wenn das mal keine wischi-waschi Entschuldigung ist ("in so einer Situation war doch jeder schonmal"...komisch, ich dachte immer Millionen von Menschen posten nicht gleich Mordabsichten wenn sie sich aufregen)...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. Oktober 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Klar nicht von der Definition her, aber sie sind Quasi-Monopolisten. Sie beherrschen den Großteil des Marktes, mehr als alle Konkurrenten zusammen. Das ist keine gute Situation.



Komisch, sonst heulen doch immer alle rum, dass es tausend verschiedene Plattformen gibt.
Jetzt ist es plötzlich nicht gut, wenn einer das Monopol hat.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Oktober 2014)

Naja eher Oligopol. Ubisoft hat ja sein Uplay, EA sein Origin und dann gibts ja auch die Option DRM-Frei und als Portal für die Indies Desura. Und Blizzard macht auch sein eigenes Ding. Und den anderen "großen" bleibt ja als Option immer noch, sich ein eigenes Portal zu schaffen.


----------



## HanFred (25. Oktober 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Komisch, sonst heulen doch immer alle rum, dass es tausend verschiedene Plattformen gibt.
> Jetzt ist es plötzlich nicht gut, wenn einer das Monopol hat.


In der Tat ist das eine Zwickmühle. Wer weiss schon, wie es mit Valve aussähe, wenn sie nicht so viel Gas gegeben hätten mit ihrer Plattform? Also dass es _keine_ positiven Aspekte von Monopolen (bzw. ähnlichen Positionen) gäbe, kann ich so nicht unterschreiben, die Grösse des Angebots ist durchaus angenehm beim Einkauf. Wenn aber eine Firma ihre Marktmacht ausnutzt und das Angebot dahingehend steuert, dass anderes kaum noch erhältlich ist, ist das schlecht. Ganz so weit sind wir IMHO noch nicht.

Edit: Humble Store nicht vergessen!


----------



## MichaelG (25. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt Humble hab ich glatt unterschlagen.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Oktober 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Komisch, sonst heulen doch immer alle rum, dass es tausend verschiedene Plattformen gibt.
> Jetzt ist es plötzlich nicht gut, wenn einer das Monopol hat.



eine sache muss nicht nur 100% gut oder schlecht sein. 
und genauso ist es hier. natürlich ist es schön, wenn man alle seine spiele gesammelt an einem ort hat, nämlich der steam bibliothek.
aber auf der anderen seite kann ein monopol natürlich nachteile für den kunden haben, nämlich dann, wenn der anbieter seine marktmacht ausnutzt. 

im idealfall, zumindest was mich angeht, gäbs solche plattformen sogar gleich gar nicht. aber das nur am runde.


----------



## Mothman (25. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> im idealfall, zumindest was mich angeht, gäbs solche plattformen sogar gleich gar nicht. aber das nur am runde.


Also meiner Meinung nach hat Valve mit Steam dem PC-Gaming (den nötigen) Push gegeben um wieder richtig groß mitzuspielen. 
Und viele Plattformen, die die Anti-Steam-Riege schätzt, wären ohne Steam garnicht erst entstanden. Die meisten sind doch einfach auf der Welle mitgeschwommen.

Und nochmal: Steam ist Valves Plattform und was bitte wäre daran "gerechter", denen Partner und Termine und Preise aufzuzwingen?


----------



## Y-Achse (25. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein. genau das darf ein quasi-monopolist, zumindest nach deutschem recht, unter gewissen umständen eben nicht.



Und deutsches Recht hat in der Beziehung jetzt für Valve genau welche Relevanz?

Abgesehen davon glaube ich kaum, dass das deutsche Gesetz einem Unternehmen verbietet eigene Regeln aufzustellen und Geschäftsbeziehungen zu beenden.

Die Fage ist außerdem, in wie weit man Valve überhaupt als Quasi-Monopol bezeichnen kann. Zumindestm was den eigentlichen Erwerb angeht, ist der Steam-Store schließlich nicht der einzige Ort, wo man Steam-Spiele kaufen kann. Neben dem Einzelhandel gibt es auch noch die Key-Stores.
Und es zwingt die Publisher ja auch eigentlich niemand ihre Spiele nur über Steam zu verkaufen.


----------

